

What is the standard for reposting anothers articles on your own site - theremora

Of course there will be a link to the original authors site. But how much of the article can appear directly or is their some fair use guideline? This for more of a magazine format, and not a digg or hacker news forum.
======
ivankirigin
Attribution is key. But I don't know enough about FairUse to say what the
magic upper limit percentage of quoted material is.

You can generally get to the beef of an article without posting more than
half. Also, adding your own commentary makes your site more interesting.

But don't be evil: linkjacking is annoying.

------
pg
Why repost at all? Isn't this what links are for?

~~~
nostrademons
Often a summary or small excerpt is useful for readers, so they can decide
whether it's worth following the link.

No more than a paragraph or so, though. It should not take more time to skim
the summary/excerpt than to follow the link.

------
theremora
makes sense, so maybe a caption, commentary and the link would be the proper
approach

